# Meat haul around GYB



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

almost got our 3 man limit. 29 with the biggest being 5 lbs, and the smallest was 16". the were eating everything we were throwing, better fish were on mud minnows though. but live and dead shrimp, gulp in any style and color, spoons live and dead mud minnows . and the 15-20 boats around us all left with limits or being shy by 1. got my first ever limit for flounder.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Dang! Nice! Where at?


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

its a top secret spot, but since im not gonna be there tomorrow, in the water!!!!! hahahaha, j/k . across from seawolf between the yacht basin and the ferry landing. it was constant action all day, not many (10-15) undersized flatties.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Slim-N-None said:


> its a top secret spot, but since im not gonna be there tomorrow, in the water!!!!! hahahaha, j/k . across from seawolf between the yacht basin and the ferry landing. it was constant action all day, not many (10-15) undersized flatties.


Being close to the coast is the one thing i don't like about moving here to the Hill Country. Don't get to go as much. Oh well, I can still daydream it was me catching those flounder (the best eating fish)! LOL.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

thats the best spurt of flounder i've seen in 4-5 years. i was hoping to go in the morning, but i don't have any room left in my freezers, so i guess im gonna sit it out and go after thanksgiving.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

niiiiiiice...


----------



## joe martin (Jun 13, 2006)

Very, very,very nice! I won't be home for another 31 days, to bad maybe i can catch the end of the run. Great catch man.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

What size and kind of hook were you using?? I want to make sure I'm using the right equipment when I catch my 1 or 2. LOL!! I'm definitely not a professional flounder fisherman.
Great report!!!!!
Steve


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice sir


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice catch. The area you describe has been coughing up flounders for generations. They're all gone now, no reason to go back. LOL


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Dayyyyummm ......nice Catchin !!!!!!!!!


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

YEsssssssssssssss...........It's on!!


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> What size and kind of hook were you using?? I want to make sure I'm using the right equipment when I catch my 1 or 2. LOL!! I'm definitely not a professional flounder fisherman.
> Great report!!!!!
> Steve


i buy the vmc bay hook set at academy and just use the medium or small kahle hooks in the pack. another trick i was using was to put a gulp shrimp (new penny or natural) or gulp curly (red or pink) tail on of the kahle hooks instead of the jig head and working it like you would a mud minnow, they were nailing it harder then if it was on the jig head. i caught 3 this way while my grandpa got one using a jighead. i had a small egg sinker and bead above a 3 way swivel and the jig head about 6 inches out and the kahle hook about 8-12" out. let me know if that descripition was about as clear as bay water after a front and i can take a pic of what im describing.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Slim-N-None said:


> i buy the vmc bay hook set at academy and just use the medium or small kahle hooks in the pack. another trick i was using was to put a gulp shrimp (new penny or natural) or gulp curly (red or pink) tail on of the kahle hooks instead of the jig head and working it like you would a mud minnow, they were nailing it harder then if it was on the jig head. i caught 3 this way while my grandpa got one using a jighead. i had a small egg sinker and bead above a 3 way swivel and the jig head about 6 inches out and the kahle hook about 8-12" out. let me know if that descripition was about as clear as bay water after a front and i can take a pic of what im describing.


LOL!! I'm sorry, but could you take a pic of this? I'm having a hard time picturing this, especially when I don't know what a kahle hook is. What was on the kahle hook? 
Thanks alot, BTW.
Steve


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

That is a nice box, a wire brush will whip those in no time.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

heres a pic, i just used some cheap ol grubs i had layin around. and heres a link the pic of the hook was no good. even though it says red drum there is a pic of one at the bottom http://www.dnr.sc.gov/marine/mrri/insh_fish/reddrum/hooks.htm


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

nice job , if you want to go fishing I can take those flounder from your freezer. so you are throwing toward land or just fanning your cast . how deep is the water . I was fishing west bay yesterday and fishing was on but could not keep them due to size limit.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

75% i would say came from around pier pilings on my boat, but i'de say they were everywhere from out towards the ends of the piers up towards the rocks. we were in 3-4 ft of water.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

is this area only boat assessible? thanks


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

If it's the area I'm thinking of it can only be assessible by boat due to the houses along the shore. Not unless you get permission from someone, which I doubt it.
Steve


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

ok, thanks seahunt


----------



## SET THE HOOK!!! (Nov 8, 2006)

Can You Give Up The Spot At The Gyb


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> If it's the area I'm thinking of it can only be assessible by boat *due to the houses* along the shore. Not unless you get permission from someone, which I doubt it.
> Steve


i think seahunt knows where it is, and i highlighted the clues. anywhere over there is good lookin flounder real estate. after this thread, i don't wanna be nowhere near that part of the world for the next couple of days!!!!!!!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

You'll only have yourself to thank for that one! :wink:

Nice catch btw!


Slim-N-None said:


> i think seahunt knows where it is, and i highlighted the clues. anywhere over there is good lookin flounder real estate. after this thread, i don't wanna be nowhere near that part of the world for the next couple of days!!!!!!!


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

that's alright, if it helps someone get their kids into a mess of flatties it's all worth it!!!!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

That area has drawn a crowd during the fall flounder run for many,many years so nothing new there. Here's a secret , those rocks up against the shore cough up some nice trout during certain times of the year.


----------



## FISH FRYER (Jun 8, 2006)

Awesome!!:birthday2


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Stumpgrinder said:


> That area has drawn a crowd during the fall flounder run for many,many years so nothing new there. Here's a secret , those rocks up against the shore cough up some nice trout during certain times of the year.


thats one place i would have never thought to look for trout. you wouldn't care to share any more about the specifics? like maybe just the time of year?


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

I am headed there on Monday AM. Looks like a four tide day.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

not sure if the 4 tides will make a difference, yesterday was a 2 tide day with a high at midnight, and a low around 4 pm. it was a slow outgoing all day, hope you do as good or better then we did.


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

nice report


----------



## Blazerbayjunkie (Aug 13, 2005)

*flounders*

when is the end of the flounder run


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

hopefully not for a couple of more weeks, i need a couple more trips


----------



## Fin-Addict (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Blazerbayjunkie said:


> when is the end of the flounder run


It was yesterday.

From Today forward, you will only be able to catch 30"+ Specks on Corky Fatboys on top of the mud banks.

First of all, you have to get some Corkys.

Second of all, you have to know how to fish a Corky.

And Third...you have to know where the Mud is in East Bay, and Sabine.

All other fishing is over until the fair weather of Spring.

So, Winterize your boats. Stay home and hang your XMAS lights.

The Flounder Run has ofiicially ended.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Slim-N-None said:


> hopefully not for a couple of more weeks, i need a couple more trips


If I see you out there, I am washing your mouth out with Soap.

I am also going to point you out to everyone who owns a House with a Pier, so they can throw Rocks at you.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

*flounder tommorow*

I feel like I am coming down with something, don't think I will be able to work. 
hachachac  The only thing that will cure it is cold breeze and the pull of a line.

Yakfishin out


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

jabx1962 said:


> If I see you out there, I am washing your mouth out with Soap.
> 
> I am also going to point you out to everyone who owns a House with a Pier, so they can throw Rocks at you.


soap doesn't taste that bad.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Slim-N-None said:


> soap doesn't taste that bad.


I hope you can duck rocks and water balloons..

Catching Flounder during the run is like Easter Egg Hunting in the Henhouse.

I just hope everyone will be courteous over the weekend. It's going to be crazy with $$$ Flounder Tournaments all weekend, and good tides and weather..


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

rocks and water balloons? that the best they can do? yeah, it's gonna be a little crazy, but you know this is my 12th year to fish for these little buggers, and you know what ive caught em all the way from the pelican island bridge down the channel on both sides and on around pelican island, all the way back around to the bridge. some place are better then others, and like i've said before when the fish are there, they're there. it doesn't matter if it's in the corner in front of the ship at seawolf, around someones pier, or under the bridge. and lets not even get started on the bolivar side. *by the way the flounder run did end today, this cold front will turn them off for the rest of the year. everybody stay home and stay in the warm confines of the house!!!!!!! the drive will be a waste of time and gas.*


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Slim-N-None said:


> *by the way the flounder run did end today, this cold front will turn them off for the rest of the year. everybody stay home and stay in the warm confines of the house!!!!!!! the drive will be a waste of time and gas.*


I heard the Exact thing.

I also heard Badhabit is cooking Free Brisket, and giving away Beer and Expensive whiskey.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

jabx1962 said:


> I heard the Exact thing.
> 
> I also heard Badhabit is cooking Free Brisket, and giving away Beer and Expensive whiskey.


glad im not the only one that got the memo.


----------

